# Faut-il éteindre son ordinateur pour le transporter?



## Cornelius (18 Juin 2006)

Ca paraît idiot, ça ne me viendrait pas à l'esprit de ne pas l'éteindre pour le transporter et pourtant aujourd'hui j'ai vu un mec qui le transportait en veille. C'est normal? Risqué? Sans souci? Franchement ça me paraît fou!


----------



## cameleone (18 Juin 2006)

J'ai toujours transporté mon iBook en veille. Il n'y a aucun risque en soi à faire celà, si l'on fait attention qu'il ne s'ouvre pas dans un sac, ce qui provoquerait sa sortie de veille. Rangé dans une housse ou bien calé, il sera parfaitement à l'aise... et quel confort de le réactiver en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour le dire ?


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2006)

"aucun risque" ?  bon plantage de disque dur


----------



## marctiger (18 Juin 2006)

Même pour le changer de place je fais attention, alors la ballade en veille ...

Edith: Mais peut-être suis-je trop "précautionneux" ?


----------



## Guillaume S (18 Juin 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> "aucun risque" ?  bon plantage de disque dur


tous les utilisateurs de portables Apple que je connais (et moi-même) balladent leur portable en veille depuis des années - sans de soucis pouvant  être reliés à ces promenades.


----------



## Marvin_R (18 Juin 2006)

Pour les disques durs, pas de problème. Les modèles pour portables sont beaucoup plus résistants aux accélérations que ceux pour ordi fixes. De plus, dès que le disque cesse d'être sollicité, les têtes de lecture viennent se mettre en position de repos, et là pas de risque de choc avec les plateaux.


----------



## zerozerosix (18 Juin 2006)

Il me semble qu'en veille le disque dur s'éteint (histoire de pas flinguer la batterie juste en brassant de l'air pour rien). En toute bonne logique en veille les têtes sont "parquées" à l'abris loin des plateaux, donc pas de risque, sauf en cas de réveil inopiné juste avant un dos d'âne.


----------



## kennymac (18 Juin 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble qu'en veille le disque dur s'éteint (histoire de pas flinguer la batterie juste en brassant de l'air pour rien). En toute bonne logique en veille les têtes sont "parquées" à l'abris loin des plateaux, donc pas de risque, sauf en cas de réveil inopiné juste avant un dos d'âne.



Exact ! Le disque dur est complétement arrêté quand il est en veille (donc avec la lampe devant qui "clignotte").

Il n'y a aucun soucis à le transporter comme ça ! C'est d'ailleurs fait pour... pas besoin d'attendre 1 ou 2 min qu'il démarre quand on le sort du sac..
D'ailleurs, ça impressione toujours les PCistes de sortir le Mac, d'ouvrir l'écran et de le voir déjà allumé avec des applications lancées


----------



## macinside (18 Juin 2006)

Guillaume S a dit:
			
		

> tous les utilisateurs de portables Apple que je connais (et moi-même) balladent leur portable en veille depuis des années - sans de soucis pouvant  être reliés à ces promenades.



je te fait une demo sur la sensibilité du capteur de mise en veille ? (j'arrive a en réveiller certain avec mon trousseau de clé :love: )


----------



## ebensatis (18 Juin 2006)

je transporte tres souvent de sportables apple en veille et ce depuis plusieurs années. Je confirme que cela est sans aucun risue et que c'est même étudié pour; Il me semble même que dans la doc du portable dit que cela peut etre fait sans souci. Apple recommande simplement de l'éteindre en cas de période prolongée de non utilisation.


----------



## Dr_cube (18 Juin 2006)

Oui je pense même que ça l'abime plus de l'eteindre et de le rallumer sans arrêt, car ça fait des "chocs" électriques à chaque fois.. 

Par contre, j'ai eu un énorme problème avec ça il y a quelques jours. Je l'ai raconté dans un sujet de ce forum. Mon MacBook a dû s'ouvrir légèrement pendant le transport, et il s'est réveillé... Quand je l'ai sortit de son sac, il était si brulant qu'on ne pouvait pas le prendre dans les mains... Mais bon, il marche bien quand même. Je pense qu'il n'aurait pas chauffé comme ça si je ne l'avais pas mis dans l'espèce de housse de protection (très serrée) qui protège le MacBook dans sa boite d'origine.. Car mon sac de transport est plus grand que mon MacBook (mais ce dernier est pourtant attaché, et je me demande comment l'écran a pu s'ouvrir..).


----------



## rizoto (18 Juin 2006)

Perso, je le transporte en veille dans l'horrible sacoche bleu vendu avec. 
J'ai eu l'occasion de faire du VTT alors qu'il était dans mon sac à dos. donc à mon avis pas de soucis de ce coté la.


----------



## salimalikoum (18 Juin 2006)

Salut

Et le transporter  apres avoir cliqué sur la fonction: "suspendre l'activité" ?

c'est un peu entre les deux je pense?


 

merci


----------



## kennymac (18 Juin 2006)

salimalikoum a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Et le transporter  apres avoir cliqué sur la fonction: "suspendre l'activité" ?
> 
> ...



Je suis pas sur d'avoir bien compris ce que tu viens de dire  mais fermer l'écran ou utiliser l'option "Suspendre l'activité", c'est la même chose !


----------



## Vélane (19 Juin 2006)

Franchement, j'ai jamais compris ceux qui se baladaient dans leur ville avec l'ordi en veille  

Tant qu'on peut eviter les problemes, on ferme nan ?  

M'enfin, moi je suis une maniaque, meme mon ipod je "l'eteinds", donc faut pas chercher ...


----------



## misterbizz (19 Juin 2006)

salut les couches tard, ou les léves tôt remarque.Si tu lis bien le manuel, tu peut lire que l'on peut garder son portable en veille tout le temps .Et donc le transporter en veille c'est fait pour. Par contre il faut bien attendre que la lumiere clignote.Etant donné que le disque dur s'arrete c'est comme si il etait éteint.c'est même meilleur que de l'eteindre et l allumer en permanence, genre tout les jours .


----------



## Tox (19 Juin 2006)

Vélane a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, j'ai jamais compris ceux qui se baladaient dans leur ville avec l'ordi en veille


 C'est pour les maniaques, dont je fais partie, qui pensent que les chocs électriques (démarrage, extinction) nuisent plus aux composants électroniques que le fait de laisser un disque dur en veille. Et puis, s'il fallait chaque fois démarrer son ordi pour consulter des informations, bonjour la galère. Mon iBook me sert même d'agenda électronique, alors heureusement que la fonction veille existe. 

PS : plus de 18 mois de transport en veille dans des conditions assez périlleuses, pour l'instant le disque dur est toujours fringant... Touchons du bois !


----------



## kennymac (19 Juin 2006)

Je le répète une 2° fois, le disque dur est ARRETE lorsque le portable (iBook, PowerBook, MacBook, MacBook Pro) est en veille !!!

Donc les risques de l'abimer sont EXACTEMENT les mêmes lors qu'il est en veille que lorsqu'il est complétement arrêté.

Le seul incovénient, c'est que ça consomme un peu puisque la RAM est toujours alimentée pour ne pas qu'elle perde ses données....
C'est pour ça qu'il redémarre aussi vite. 

Mais ne vous inquiétez pas, ça ne consomme pas beaucoup. On peut le laisser plusieurs jours en veille sans qu'il soit sur le secteur et sans que la batterie ne soit à plat.



Moi je ne comprends pas ceux qui arrêtent complétement leur portable pour le balader 

Ca fait un an et demi que je fais comme ça et je n'ai jamais eu aucun soucis.
je l'ai même laissé quelques fois 1 ou 2 jours dans cet état sans qu'il soit sur secteur.... et ben il se rallumait toujours bien et vite et la batterie n'avait pas beaucoup baissée.


----------



## zerozerosix (19 Juin 2006)

Ralala... confort et décadence...

Les quelques watts dépensées par chaque appareil en veille donnent au final des millions de tonnes de CO2 dans l'atmosphère. De plus en réduisant la durée de vie de la batterie, vous serez amenés à remplacer plus tôt cet élément à durée de vie courte. Hors les batteries contiennent des éléments hautement polluants, dont le recyclage est parfois plus théorique que pratique...
Vous êtes donc responsables de la mort de millions de futurs humains qui crèveront d'intoxication au lithium, de vieux qui mourront de déshydratation. Pour cela la cour vous condamne à la peine maximale : Windows 1.0 à perpétuité    

Bon je déconne, mais c'est un élément à prendre en compte... Quant à la surtension des composants, les alimentations électriques ont quand même progressé j'imagine. On en est plus à utiliser des transistors à tube, ce qui m'incite à croire que cet éventuel problème est largement surévalué, bien plus en tout cas que les tonnes de CO2 rejetées qui sont pour le coup bien là et pour longtemps.


----------



## Marvin_R (19 Juin 2006)

Certes, d'un autre côté, les portables sont pas les machines les plus consommatrices d'énergie. Quand on compare un MacBook jamais éteint et un Quad allumé de temps de temps, je ne sais pas qui participe le plus à l'augmentation de pollution.

Ceci étant dit, quand on peut éviter de mettre en veille, faut pas hésiter, et ça marche aussi pour les autres appareils électroménagers.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (19 Juin 2006)

J'ai un powerbook depuis 1 an 1/2 et au début je l'étaignais. Puis je fais partie d'un club informatique pour les MAC et là, les membres mettent leur portable en veille (ou fermer le couvercle de l'écran, idem). Le portable est en veille, disque dur hors fonction et témoin lumineux à l'avant qui "pulse" = portable en veille. Ce qui est "mécanique " est coupé. Donc, le disque dur est comme "débranché". Enfin, c'est ce que j'ai compris...
De plus, on m'a déconseillé d'éteindre mon powerbook (bouton ROND) trop souvent car ce bouton "ON-OFF" serait fragile si on l'utilise trop souvent.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant dit, quand on peut éviter de mettre en veille, faut pas hésiter, et ça marche aussi pour les autres appareils électroménagers.



Comme éteindre la télé 

Perso je l'éteins mon portable, je fais partie des maniaques


----------



## rizoto (19 Juin 2006)

tu l'éteinds car tu as peur de l'abimer lorsque tu le transportes ou c'est juste un réflexe?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> tu l'éteinds car tu as peur de l'abimer lorsque tu le transportes ou c'est juste un réflexe?



les deux


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (19 Juin 2006)

Pour l'éteindre, tapez 1.
Pour le laisser en veille, tapez 2.
Est-on à 50/50  ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2006)

je crois oui


----------



## grig (22 Juin 2006)

Pardoxalement on gagne de l'autonomie &#224; laisser le Mac en veille lorsqu'on va l'utiliser sur batterie, car le red&#233;marrage du Mac pompe au moins autant d'&#233;nergie que 3 heures de veille, de plus, c'est plut&#244;t bon pour la long&#233;vit&#233; de la batterie de la faire travailler. Il y avait il y a longtemps (en 1999, je crois) un petit article sur Gete.net ou Pascalon qui expliquait comment faire Paris Marseille (7 heures &#224; l'&#233;poque) avec un Lombard ou Pismo et 2 batteries (une &#224; la place du lecteur CD DVD), et ils conseillaient de laisser le Mac en veille pour gagner de l'autonomie plut&#244;t que de l'emporter &#233;teind et de le d&#233;marrer sur batterie.


----------



## Phil78 (25 Juin 2006)

À lire une telle discussion on s'aperçoit que les pratiques ne sont vraiment pas les mêmes pour tout le monde.
Je comprends mieux que personne (ou si peu) n'a vraiment râlé, à la sortie des nouveaux MacBook et MacBookpro, sur le poids des machines. Aujourd'hui les machines d'en face de qualité et de caractéristiques équivalentes peuvent être plus légères d'au moins 500 grammes.
Pour moi un portable c'est fait pour être porté et utilisé partout, je travaille la plupart du temps sur mes genoux et évidemment s'il fallait l'éteindre puis le rallumer on en finirait plus.
Je garde mes portables en général plus de trois ans, j'ai eu quelques déboires d'écrans, de batteries et la coque se fendille mais en gros ça va : m'enfin, c'est un outil de travail qui s'use si on s'en sert.


----------



## islacoulxii (25 Juin 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Pour cela la cour vous condamne à la peine maximale : Windows 1.0 à perpétuité




euh... si tu nous mets sur Windows on va consomer bcp plus!! On va tout faire en plus de temps ET on va perdre de l'energie et abimer les puces en faisant redémarer sans arret...
 

-> Achetez des macs et mettez en veille!! :love:


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

Phil78 a dit:
			
		

> À lire une telle discussion on s'aperçoit que les pratiques ne sont vraiment pas les mêmes pour tout le monde.
> Je comprends mieux que personne (ou si peu) n'a vraiment râlé, à la sortie des nouveaux MacBook et MacBookpro, sur le poids des machines. Aujourd'hui les machines d'en face de qualité et de caractéristiques équivalentes peuvent être plus légères d'au moins 500 grammes.
> Pour moi un portable c'est fait pour être porté et utilisé partout, je travaille la plupart du temps sur mes genoux et évidemment s'il fallait l'éteindre puis le rallumer on en finirait plus.
> Je garde mes portables en général plus de trois ans, j'ai eu quelques déboires d'écrans, de batteries et la coque se fendille mais en gros ça va : m'enfin, c'est un outil de travail qui s'use si on s'en sert.



Concernant le poids, j'aimerai bien avoir un exemple concret?


----------



## Tox (25 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Concernant le poids, j'aimerai bien avoir un exemple concret?


 Et bien le MacBook, mod&#232;le le plus l&#233;ger, a pris 160 grammes par rapport &#224; l'iBook 12" (2.2 kg -> 2.36 kg). Pendant ce temps, un grand nombre de constructeurs sont pass&#233;s sous la barre des 2 kilos. C'est r&#226;lant pour les utilisateurs d'OS X qui auraient besoin d'une machine &#224; emporter partout sans prendre de place ou de poids.


----------



## rizoto (25 Juin 2006)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Et bien le MacBook, mod&#232;le le plus l&#233;ger, a pris 160 grammes par rapport &#224; l'iBook 12" (2.2 kg -> 2.36 kg). Pendant ce temps, un grand nombre de constructeurs sont pass&#233;s sous la barre des 2 kilos. C'est r&#226;lant pour les utilisateurs d'OS X qui auraient besoin d'une machine &#224; emporter partout sans prendre de place ou de poids.



dans ton comparatif, tu parles &#224; tarifs, solidit&#233;, et m&#233;t&#233;riels identiques?


----------



## Tox (25 Juin 2006)

rizoto a dit:
			
		

> dans ton comparatif, tu parles à tarifs, solidité, et métériels identiques?


 Avec la disparition du PB 12", il devient difficile de faire une comparaison qui tienne la route. Apple n'a plus dans son offre une machine légère haut de gamme (ni d'ailleurs légère et entrée de gamme, comme l'iBook 12").

Au niveau des tarifs, le monde des assembleurs PC offre de tout et tu peux trouver un 13" au tarif du MacBook, comme un 11" ou 12" très haut de gamme.

Pour la solidité, cela reste très subjectif. Chaque constructeur peut se vanter d'avoir des utilisateurs heureux de leur matériel et cacher les déboires de bien d'autres acheteurs (Apple ne déroge pas à ce constat). De plus, certains choix techniques de la Pomme me semble étrange. Par exemple, je continue d'estimer qu'une coque aluminium n'est pas une garantie de solidité (bien au contraire) lorsque l'on déplace quotidiennement son portable.

Enfin, je crois qu'on peut affirmer qu'Apple tient toujours le haut du pavé en terme de prix/autonomie. Chez la concurrence, une batterie longue durée est souvent facturée en option, grèvant le prix d'achat de manière significative.


----------



## Marvin_R (25 Juin 2006)

Phil78 a dit:
			
		

> À lire une telle discussion on s'aperçoit que les pratiques ne sont vraiment pas les mêmes pour tout le monde.
> Je comprends mieux que personne (ou si peu) n'a vraiment râlé, à la sortie des nouveaux MacBook et MacBookpro, sur le poids des machines. Aujourd'hui les machines d'en face de qualité et de caractéristiques équivalentes peuvent être plus légères d'au moins 500 grammes.



Les constructeurs de PC savent faire des ultraportables de 12 voire 11" légers et aux performances correctes, c'est sur. Après, c'est dur de les comparer aux Mac.

Mais avec un catalogue composé de seulement 3 modèles de portables, Apple a été obligé de faire des compromis. Et nous aussi par la même occasion. Mais en fait, ça a toujours été le cas, un seul constructeur ne peut proposer l'ensemble du catalogue combiné de tous les contructeurs PC. Les utilisateurs ont toujours été obligé de faire des compromis. Ca change pas.


----------



## audery (25 Juin 2006)

je ballade mon macbookpro régulièrement en veille quand je passe d'une pièce à l'autre et sans aucun soucis ... j'avais lu avant de l'acheter que le DD ne risquait rien donc no soucy !


----------



## kennymac (25 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Les constructeurs de PC savent faire des ultraportables de 12 voire 11" légers et aux performances correctes, c'est sur. Après, c'est dur de les comparer aux Mac.
> 
> Mais avec un catalogue composé de seulement 3 modèles de portables, Apple a été obligé de faire des compromis. Et nous aussi par la même occasion. Mais en fait, ça a toujours été le cas, un seul constructeur ne peut proposer l'ensemble du catalogue combiné de tous les contructeurs PC. Les utilisateurs ont toujours été obligé de faire des compromis. Ca change pas.



C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas facile de comparé un PC avec un Mac, vu les différences entre les gammes proposées.
Mais il n'y a pas que le poids et la puissance.
Et franchement, 2 kg et quelques (2,2 pour mon iBook je crois), ça n'est vraiment pas grand chose. Jusque maintenant, et ce depuis un peu plus d'un an, je l'ai souvent transporté dans mon sac à dos... son poids ne m'a jamais pénalisé.
De toutes façons, la pluspart des gens (y compris moi) ne se ballade pas uniquement avec leur Mac. Donc 2,3 ou 2,5 kg, étant donnée qu'il y a d'autres choses avec (livres, souris, ...) au final ca ne change pas beaucoup.

Et de toutes façons, sur Mac il y a... Mac OS !  Qui est autre chose que Winwin (et pourtant j'étais un fervent défensseur de Windows avant d'avoir mon Mac... donc je suis objectif puisque je connais très bien les 2 systèmes).
Rien que ça, ça vaut le coup d'avoir un Mac.

Et un autre GROS point fort, c'est la veille des Mac. Ca s'éteint immédiatement... et ça se rallume en 2 secondes, juste le temps d'ouvrir l'écran.
Sur PC, même la "Mise en veille prolongée" de XP n'est pas aussi rapide !


----------



## Tox (25 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai qu'il n'est pas facile de compar&#233; un PC avec un Mac, vu les diff&#233;rences entre les gammes propos&#233;es.
> Mais il n'y a pas que le poids et la puissance.
> Et franchement, 2 kg et quelques (2,2 pour mon iBook je crois), &#231;a n'est vraiment pas grand chose. Jusque maintenant, et ce depuis un peu plus d'un an, je l'ai souvent transport&#233; dans mon sac &#224; dos... son poids ne m'a jamais p&#233;nalis&#233;.
> De toutes fa&#231;ons, la pluspart des gens (y compris moi) ne se ballade pas uniquement avec leur Mac. Donc 2,3 ou 2,5 kg, &#233;tant donn&#233;e qu'il y a d'autres choses avec (livres, souris, ...) au final ca ne change pas beaucoup.


 Si ce n'est que 2.2 kg, lecteur optique compris &#224; la sortie de l'iBook, c'&#233;tait fort, surtout lorsqu'on d&#233;couvrait le prix l&#233;ger pour une telle configuration. Mais 2.36 kg en 2006, franchement, c'est un peu trop, surtout qu'il n'y a plus de PB 12".

Pour OS X, je crois que nous sommes tous d'accord. Voil&#224; trois jours que je grave des DVD de 3.7 Go, sans avoir &#233;teint la machine, seulement en veille durant la nuit. Le syst&#232;me est toujours aussi stable et je fais le reste de mon boulot en m&#234;me temps


----------



## Phil78 (30 Juin 2006)

Justement quand on le porte régulièrement sur le dos on chasse les kilos. Quand je parlais des performances de la concurrence, je ne parlais évidemment que de matériel et je pensais particulièrement à la série SZ Vaio de Sony, qui propose des machines d'1,7 kg.

Je suis d'accord avec l'idée de compromis compte tenu de la gamme proposée par Apple, mais franchement en étant à la hauteur des premières propositions Titanium d'il y a plus de 5 ans ou des premiers iBook blancs, on pourrait s'attendre à un Macbookpro de 13,3" et de moins de 2Kg qui, je suis sûr, trouverait sa clientèle.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Juin 2006)

Alors là je suis sur les fesses, je croyais que le mieux c'était de l'éteindre plutot que de le laisser en veille. Je le saurais pour mon MBP en Aout 


Et sinon ptite question, si le MacBook Pro est en veille dans son sac, on peut courir, y'a pas de risque ?? Oui parce que je m'en servirais pour les cours mais comme je suis toujours en retard ^^ ....


----------



## rizoto (30 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Alors là je suis sur les fesses, je croyais que le mieux c'était de l'éteindre plutot que de le laisser en veille. Je le saurais pour mon MBP en Aout
> 
> 
> Et sinon ptite question, si le MacBook Pro est en veille dans son sac, on peut courir, y'a pas de risque ?? Oui parce que je m'en servirais pour les cours mais comme je suis toujours en retard ^^ ....



il m'arrive de faire du vélo avec monibook dans le dos. escalier, bordure tout y passe. j'ai pas de problèmes particuliers.


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Juillet 2006)

Mon Cousin a un PC Portable , de bureau & un Mac Les Deux PC en veille les ventilos tournent toujours   Quand il a recu le Mac une fois mis en veille il etait etonné de n'entendre aucuns bruits  & Quand il a vu mon iBook en veille egalement  
Mais maintenant je me pose une question Pourquoi les PC windows  on toujours les ventilos qui moulinent meme en veille?  & pas les Mac ? ou en est la difference? sachant qu''aujourd'hui les composant sont pareils qu'est ce qui a besoin d'etre plus ventilé sur windows que sur Mac ??


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juillet 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> Mon Cousin a un PC Portable , de bureau & un Mac Les Deux PC en veille les ventilos tournent toujours   Quand il a recu le Mac une fois mis en veille il etait etonné de n'entendre aucuns bruits  & Quand il a vu mon iBook en veille egalement
> Mais maintenant je me pose une question Pourquoi les PC windows  on toujours les ventilos qui moulinent meme en veille?  & pas les Mac ? ou en est la difference? sachant qu''aujourd'hui les composant sont pareils qu'est ce qui a besoin d'etre plus ventilé sur windows que sur Mac ??




Les virus, les spywares, Internet Mouliner 6, Norton Usine à gaz 2005 quand il marche  etc....


----------



## Felisse (3 Juillet 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:
			
		

> Mon Cousin a un PC Portable , de bureau & un Mac Les Deux PC en veille les ventilos tournent toujours   Quand il a recu le Mac une fois mis en veille il etait etonné de n'entendre aucuns bruits  & Quand il a vu mon iBook en veille egalement
> Mais maintenant je me pose une question Pourquoi les PC windows  on toujours les ventilos qui moulinent meme en veille?  & pas les Mac ? ou en est la difference? sachant qu''aujourd'hui les composant sont pareils qu'est ce qui a besoin d'etre plus ventilé sur windows que sur Mac ??


Non en fait, il existe plusieurs modes de veille, de plus en plus profonds.

Plus le mode de veille est profond, et plus il faudra de temps pour y entrer et y sortir, et moins l'ordinateur consommera d'&#233;nergie.

Par d&#233;faut sur ses PC, la veille doit vouloir dire une veille peut profonde, qui n'arr&#234;te notamment pas le processeur compl&#232;tement.... Donc il doit y avoir une petite ventilation.... Ou bien le PC est suffisamment mal fichu pour ne pouvoir &#233;vacuer la chaleur qu'il g&#233;n&#232;re en veille de fa&#231;on passive.
Ou bien aussi, et c'est terriblement fr&#233;quent, la mise en veille n'est pas compl&#232;te, car un pilote emp&#234;che Windows de suspendre les op&#233;rations en cours et donc plonger en veille...

Ah les pilotes sous Windows, la source de bien des maux !


----------



## Souvaroff (4 Juillet 2006)

Donc en gros ca confirme La reponse que je lui ai donné quand il m'a posé la question quoi!!!!!! -> Parce que c'est d'la merde!!


----------



## Felisse (4 Juillet 2006)

Oui enfin c'est vraiment un peu court comme justification jeune homme ! ;-)

Et puis mieux on connait son ennemi, et plus facile il est de le combattre non ?


----------



## nicolasf (4 Juillet 2006)

Petite question autour de ces problèmes de mise en veille : mon ibook n'est éteint que de temps en temps, pour une MAJ ou quand je n'en ai pas besoin pendant un certain temps. J'utilise donc régulièrement le mode veille et il se trouve que je n'ai jamais eu droit à la merveilleuse description que certains en font, d'un redémarrage en à peine quelques secondes. Pour ma part c'est en général assez long et parfois, cela peut aller jusqu'à la minute (peut-être plus) pendant laquelle la roue tourne et moi j'attends. Et souvent, une fois la fenêtre pour le mot de passe ouverte, il me faut encore attendre un peu pour avoir la main...

Je précise que j'ai souvent de nombreuses applications ouvertes. Et que c'est un ibook dernière génération mais sans RAM supplémentaire (toujours à 512 donc).


----------



## rizoto (4 Juillet 2006)

J'ai aussi un ibook, et c'éest vrai que les démarrages sont assez lents. je sais que ca n'était pas comme ca quand je l'ai acheté. mais bon.

Etant donné que l'on ne le redémarre pas très souvent, c'est acceptable.


----------



## nicolasf (4 Juillet 2006)

Je ne parle pas de démarage maus bien de sortie de veille. Qu'un démarrage soit lent, cela ne me dérange en effet pas trop... Mais la veille, un peu plus. Bien que, on fait avec...

Je voulais surtout savoir si c'était normal en fait...


----------



## nicolasf (4 Juillet 2006)

Le disque est récent en effet et ne semble pas avoir de faiblesses (ou alors elles sont discretes). Pour la fragmentation, cela m'étonnerait aussi, vu l'âge de la machine (achetée en avril de cette année). Et pour les bibliothèques, pas que je me souvienne. Ce serait possible que je l'ai fait "à l'insu de mon plein gré" ? Je veux dire, sans que je m'en rende compte, en bidouillant quelque chose quelque part ?


----------



## rizoto (4 Juillet 2006)

ca n'a pas de problèmes de fragamentation un mac théoriquement? Si?


----------



## nicolasf (4 Juillet 2006)

Rien de tout ça non. 

J'ai installé pas mal d'appli par contre, supprimé quelques unes aussi. J'ai un disque toujours bien plein (40Go, c'est peu) et souvent pleins de choses qui tournent en même temps (ça, c'est une habitude prise sous Linux)...


----------



## rizoto (4 Juillet 2006)

Ja'i le même modèle que toi, effectué les mêmes manip, je ne ferme jamais mes applications. c'est bizarre.

As tu vérifié ton disque dur. On ne sait jamais, il peut y avoir quelques erreurs


----------



## corloane (4 Juillet 2006)

Pour la machine légère avec écran 11,1 (qui depuis quelques temps devient un standart et qui justifie la disparition du 12' coincé entre 11,1' et 13,3', phénomène qui ne peut laissez la pomme indifférente puisqu'il y a là déjà Sony et Assus) je pense que nous aurons des nouvelles à la sortie du Meron - cf. la new avec la rumeur d'une nouvelle "robe" pour un Macbook pro à ce moment...


----------



## nicolasf (4 Juillet 2006)

Vérifier, c'est-à-dire ?

Je vois que tu as 1Go de RAM, peut-être que c'est l'explication ? Tu as vu un changement avant/après ?


----------



## ba2 (4 Juillet 2006)

moi je l'eteinds surtout en ce moment quand je le transporte!
un exemple ? jai fait 30mn de bagnole jusqu'a l'endroit ou on mixait le soir, il etait dans une sacoche a l'abri, arrivé la bas dans la salle de concert, il a pas survecu, il etait plus que chaud, impossible de reactiver la veille, j'ai du le rallumer avec le power


----------

